# Need more information on my Beretta 92 Inox Golden….



## Jackwhite242 (Aug 22, 2021)

I inherited this pistol from my late father in law and would like more information about it. I’m not too familiar with Berettas, but can assume this one is special due to the tags remaining on it since the 90’s. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jackwhite242 (Aug 22, 2021)

More pictures attached below


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Well it may be a limited edition- with the label "Golden" and the little scroll work on the side of the frame. Other than that it appears to be "new in box" because the tags are still there. 








Beretta 92FS Stainless Golden Semi-Automatic Pistol with Box and Case


Beretta 92FS Stainless Golden Semi-Automatic Pistol with Box and Case - Rock Island Auction Company




www.icollector.com





There were several "Special Editions" over the years- some far more special than others-


special edition beretta 92 gold - Google Search


----------



## Jackwhite242 (Aug 22, 2021)

That’s about as much as I’ve found online. I was hoping to get more information as to how many were made and whatnot. Thank you for your reply!


----------



## LauraCraft (Sep 19, 2021)

Asafety is fully engaged only when the safety can move no _further_ into the ... A special model with _gold_ inlays is also available (_Inox Golden_)...


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

That’s a gorgeous pistol you have there but uh, call me paranoid all you want but I don’t think I’d be sharing the serial number of the gun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

